# Hedgehog on a calendar at Target!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Went to Target last night and in the dollar spot, they have a hedgehog baby in the Wild Babies 2012 calendar! Only the month of January, so it may be January all year.


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

I just picked up a hedgie car freshener at bath and body works! It was in the clearance section too!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

setterchick said:


> I just picked up a hedgie car freshener at bath and body works! It was in the clearance section too!


I bought.... a lot of them.... when they hit clearance... a lot... >.>


----------

